# Camper Cover



## Ron (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello all,

Been lurking here for a while, what a great site,so informative and friendly. We own a 2004 21RS, it is kept at a seasonal site in N.Y.. Would like to get a cover for it for this winter, any suggestions or recommendations would be appreciated. Oh buy the way at the risk of sounding really stupid is the 21 Rs 21'
Ft. long with the slide in?

Thanks very much,
Ron


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Ron!*









Personally, I am not a big fan of camper covers. Whatever you get, be sure it breathes very well. If possible, you might consider one of the portable carport setups. That will give you most - or all - of the protection you need, and still allow air (and moisture!) to circulate freely around your Outback.

As far as the length question is concerned... No, it is not actually 21'. I don't have a 21 myself, but I would be surprised if you find any combination of measurements on it that add up to 21 feet!







I'm sure one of the 21RS owners can give you the exact measurement you need.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It's about 22'10" last time I looked if I remember correctly.

To address your question -- I don't have a cover but may consider one. Mine is parked outside and I cannot put a canopy over it. There's an Outback parked next to me that's covered. It's a breathable type fabric but I can't remember the name.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Ron!









Welcome to Outbackers








We live in So. Calif, and the weather is quite mild here year round, so we do plan to get a lightweight breathable cover. Our TT just gets so dusty sitting in the driveway...We use it so often that I don't think being covered for a couple of weeks at a time will harm anything. I just can't stand seeing dirt and black streaks on it









I believe that because your part of the country gets such extreme weather in the winter, that you would have to worry about trapped moisture and windy conditions. You would have to make sure that the cover was fitted quite well and strapped down to prevent the finish from getting beaten by flapping fabric.

Most here will tell you that you would be better off not covering your Outback.

Take care and happy camping!
Dawn


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah, to cover or not to cover, that is the question.

You are going to get prose and cons on both sides. I think Dawn put it all in a nutshell however. It's the wind. A number of individuals have had problems with wind damage to the finish. I myself have been lucky so far and have not, but only time will tell. I tempt the devil on numerous fronts, this is only one of them. I also park my TT close in behind my house during the off season which shelters it to some degree as the prevailing winds come from the front.

As far as length I agree with Dough. If you can figure out where they are getting the length from please let me know!

Welcome aboard and for future reference, no question is "stupid". We all hard to start somewhere and probably asked the same question (whatever it may be) at some point during the evolutionary process of becoming "experts". Anyone that tells you they didn't is a lier,,,,,,, except me. I have spent time in Holiday Inn Express's and so know everything!

Enjoy
Bill

Sorry for misspelling your name Doug

Bill

This is pretty cool.

Did you know that if you add a reply right after a reply you already added it puts the new reply in the earlier reply instead of adding a new reply?

Any one want to reply?

Bill

See it did it again

OK I'll stop now.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

You can check out coverquest.com for the breathable fitted covers. I had one for my 5th wheel and it worked ok. Personally, I'd go for the canopy/carport style of cover.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> As far as length I agree with *Dough*


Bill, I don't know. "Dough" might be better. After all he does drive a *Titan*!

Ron, They are all right. You'll get both pros and cons on covering your TT. Personally, I'd rather wash it off than mess with a cover, especially since you probably gets lots of snow up there.

But that's just me.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I kind of like PDX Dough better.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

We just purchased a cover last month from CampingWorld. So far so good as far as not having any marring of the finish, the inside of the cover is a very soft material. Like Dawn, I'm in SoCal so the sun, and pollution deposits are more of a concern. The main draw back is putting the darn thing on. We park are trailer on the side of our house (12" clearance on both sides thank you very much), I use the ladder to climb on top of the 9' block wall, then my wife takes the ladder and squeezes in on the house side. It's not a pretty process, but the trailer looks fantastic. Good luck.

Andy


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

ok. I want a cover, but what is the wind issue? I live in florida and would like to keep it clean, keep the sun off of the roof, and keep out bees. Am I missing something?







I cant put up a carport type cover. Rules of the subdiv. Is it better just to leave it uncovered?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> ok. I want a cover, but what is the wind issue? I live in florida and would like to keep it clean, keep the sun off of the roof, and keep out bees. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wind can cause the cover and/or straps to rub against the Outback causing some damage to the finish if not installed properly. These covers are not custom fit and it is hard to keep them from moving in the wind.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ah, to cover or not to cover, that is the question.

Actually it is not the question. He wants to cover it and is looking for recomendations on which ones are best.

I have always covered mine with tarps and left it loose enought to breathe. The new fiver is too big for a tarp, I believe so I am planning on getting a Adco cover. I have never had any marks or damage from whatever I have used yet


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The gelcoat is real thin so I think you should try and protect it from any banging from grommets or the strings you tie the cover down with. What about buying some sponges and put those under the points where the grommets or strings would rub.


----------



## Ron (Sep 12, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> The gelcoat is real thin so I think you should try and protect it from any banging from grommets or the strings you tie the cover down with. What about buying some sponges and put those under the points where the grommets or strings would rub.


I'm still doing some research and lots of reading. I sure do appreciate all of your opinions and info. thanks

Ron


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's it. The Outback next to me has an Adco cover. I havent' seen damage to his when it's removed.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use and ADCO aquashed cover, this will be the 5th winter I'm using it. I get a few black rub marks on the corners that come right off, but no damage.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> I kind of like PDX Dough better.


I have to agree with on this one.
















However; I also agree with PDX - No cover.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I used to cover ours
But it was a pain to put on all the time so when it wore out I didn't replace the cover
So now I just cover the AC unit now

Don


----------

